# Here we go again! 2016 builds start tomorrow.



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

With Halloween 2015 in the books, you would think it was time for a break. NO! I was just notified that my new finials for my fence will arrive tomorrow so the fence will be upgraded before it is put away for the year. 
It is never too early to start working on Halloween!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Lord Steve! 
You're right though


----------



## grumpy2076 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol we were thinking what we were add last night and will start today on new props for next year ... we were told we have a addiction and need help lol..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm with you Steve, I think I'm going to tweak a few things before they are stored away and finish up my gate and tombstones that didn't get finished this year. Never too early to start, is it?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Does this mean another trip to San Diego?...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, halstaff!:jol:

Our early start will be purging unused or no longer needed items and props as we store things away for a long nap in the crawlspace.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> You go, halstaff!:jol:
> 
> Our early start will be purging unused or no longer needed items and props as we store things away for a long nap in the crawlspace.


THIS needs to happen at my haunt, as well


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm with you Halstaff! I went "Halloween Black Friday" shopping today and picked up a good amount of stuff for 50% off. I'm eagerly combing this board for inspiration for some projects for next year.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I was checking stores for any cheap supplies for next year (came up with some late prop ideas) but they were down to very few items by then.


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, it was pretty crazy. I went out first thing this morning and hit 3 stores. Ended up spending about $150, but got a ton of stuff.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Lightman said:


> Does this mean another trip to San Diego?...


You bet it does! The dates have been set for the parties. The adult party will be on Friday the 21st and the big open house on Sunday the 23rd so you can put in on your calendar.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Our early start will be purging unused or no longer needed items and props as we store things away for a long nap in the crawlspace.


I just started yesterday cleaning out the storage area and seeing what stays and what goes.


----------



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

Same here, have the plan sheet for next year, but this time it's staying on the fridge where I can see it and start working on it! Have to redo my storage area to accommodate what was built this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Our early start will be purging unused or no longer needed items and props as we store things away for a long nap in the crawlspace.


Yup. Doing the same thing here. Went through all the totes and kept the things we know we'll use regularly. A lot of the theme related stuff is going. Managed to consolidate quite a bit


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Same sorting process going on here. Nothing that we are not using goes back in the storage shed. There is a big pile that will be looking for a new home to haunt.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think personally that is the really sensible thing to do - are we sensible here? LOL Noooooooo. I am going to make an effort to start a couple of new props though while they are fresh in my mind.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well, I think I'm going to wait and get through the rest of the holidays before I even start thinking about doing anything more for Halloween next year! I need to recoup from the downpour we had on Halloween night! *_


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have started replacing the finials on my fence already but am primarily working on repairs. I try to never put a prop away that isn't working properly. I've had a couple of broken wires to fix, a bad pneumatic fitting that had to be replaced and a couple of audio tracks that needed to be made louder. Several props that are being upgraded will be left out until I'm happy with their new look.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

Ya!!! you can do it! Hap! Hap!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Where did you get the finials?
Your fence looks so much better now!
You should post pics 



halstaff said:


> I have started replacing the finials on my fence already but am primarily working on repairs. I try to never put a prop away that isn't working properly. I've had a couple of broken wires to fix, a bad pneumatic fitting that had to be replaced and a couple of audio tracks that needed to be made louder. Several props that are being upgraded will be left out until I'm happy with their new look.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm ready 
Starting the skull/skeleton modification for Steve's new witch scene soon.
New thread coming soon :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^So exciting!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

As requested, here is a picture of all 15 of the fence panels with the new finials installed. I removed all the wood ones I had cut out of plywood and then heated the 1/2" PVC to accommodate the finials. The finials are from King Metal - http://steel.kingmetals.com/search?w=plastic%20finials They are plastic and made for 3/4" square stock so you need to heat the 1/2" PVC up and then squeeze the finials on. Be careful as the PVC can burn you once you get it soft enough to reshape.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Steve.
Looks tons better!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks great. I can't believe how cheap things like finials are over there. The same thing here is 10x the price.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good there halstaff.


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

So we have this slight difference of opinion in our house...
1. Keep the same exact theme from year to year or
2. Change the theme from year to year, mix it up
(I always add or change something each year.)

What do you do?


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks great!


----------

